
Personal Data of Entire 16.6M Population of Ecuador Leaked Online - hanniabu
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/09/16/personal-data-from-entire-166m-population-of-ecuador-leaked-online/#380436e93705
======
Arrezz
I wonder if these types of leaks will ever stop, the amount of companies out
there that store large amounts of data is endless and I feel like it's bound
to happen to a person in their lifetime if they engage with society in a
normal way. This is a major problem in the very connected society that we have
today and I see no clear solution barring very heavy fines to encourage
security but I'm not sure how well that would go, does anyone have data on
this?

